# Any JC Higgins experts out there?



## Chad cooper (May 6, 2020)

I just acquired my late fathers old bike. I know nothing about it. Looks like original paint. I’m wondering the year , model, and value. If it’s missing any parts I’d like to find them. Thanks for any info , Chad


----------



## Chad cooper (May 6, 2020)

Can anyone decider this jc Higgins serial number , it’s on the red bike above


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 6, 2020)

Beautiful JC Higgens Flightliner!!   
Looks all original, in really good condition but missing the chainguard.  If I'm not mistaken, this was the predecessor to the Sears Spaceliner. Made between '58-'61 (I think) by Murray. Finding a chain guard to match shouldn't be too difficult or expensive. Great riding middleweight bikes. A full service & some cleaning to your liking and you will have a sweet riding bike to enjoy for many years. Being your Father's bike is really cool!! Enjoy, and welcome to the Cabe!


----------



## Chad cooper (May 6, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Beautiful JC Higgens Flightliner!!
> Looks all original, in really good condition but missing the chainguard.  If I'm not mistaken, this was the predecessor to the Sears Spaceliner. Made between '58-'61 (I think) by Murray. Finding a chain guard to match shouldn't be too difficult or expensive. Great riding middleweight bikes. A full service & some cleaning to your liking and you will have a sweet riding bike to enjoy for many years. Being your Father's bike is really cool!! Enjoy, and welcome to the Cabe!



Thank you very much. You have been a great help. I will find a chain guard on eBay . Do you know how to decipher that serial number? Much appreciated!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 7, 2020)

Unfortunately, no. MOD 502 I believe designates this as a Sears frame. The other numbers I have no idea. Sorry. Someone will see this and know exactly what they mean. Be patient.


----------



## 1motime (May 7, 2020)

Nice bike!  Open up the tank and pull the batteries out immediately!  They are rotting the metal from the inside!  Rinse out the acid completely .  It is only going to get worse!


----------



## AndyA (May 7, 2020)

Chad:
Nice! According to the Sears catalog that's a 1960 "Equipped Flightliner." That is the original saddle and looks to be in nice shape. I have the brother of your bike (see pic below). You can see what the chainguard looks like. The original saddle to mine is in pieces in a box. I painted the lower edge of another saddle white to make it look a bit like the original. On occasion, there has been some anti-streamer sentiment expressed in this forum, but I think those on your bike are cool.
Take that Flo-bar frame out for a spin!


----------



## Rivnut (May 7, 2020)

502 is the Murray Bicycle company's code for bikes they built for Sears (using the JC HIGGINS name through 1963) the 46000 is the model number.  The first four 4600 would correspond with the catalog order number and the number used for ordering parts.  The other number is the unique number for this particular bike - the one the cops would use if they were looking for a stolen bike.

Here's a 4600 from page 780 of the 1960 Sears Spring / Summer catalog.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 9, 2020)

Interesting that it has the Sears "space dot" on top of the tank, it wasn't widely seen before the mid 60s. I found out recently it's a styleized "SR", for Sears & Roebuck. I have a mid 60s version of this bike, and it just says Sears on that spot, on the sides of the tank, and the chain guard.


----------



## Rivnut (May 9, 2020)

In 1964 Sears made the change from JC Higgins to Sears as the names for their bicycles.


----------

